# [V] - Verkauf zahlreicher Sammlereditionen und Raritäten



## Alex (4. Februar 2015)

*[V] - Verkauf zahlreicher Sammlereditionen und Raritäten*

Hallo zusammen,

Da mein alter Account (withingames_alex) wegen mehrjähriger Abwesennheit hier nicht mehr existiert, hier zur Verifizierung meiner Person ein Link auf mein Ebay-Bewertungsprofil sowie eine (unvollständige Liste) meiner Spiele bei der OGDB:

eBay-Bewertungsprofil für aschaefer75

OGDB - Sammlung: "Meine Spiele" von Alex


Aus Platzgründen und wegen sukzessiver Umstellung meiner Sammlung auf digitale Distributionen, möchte ich mich neben diversen doppelten Spielen  auch von einigen platzraubenden CE's trennen. Grundsätzlich sind natürlich alle Sachen in absolutem Sammlerzustand und vollständig, allerdings wurde natürlich oftmals der Steam/Uplay/Origin/GfWL-Key schon verwendet - kann man aber dann i.d.R. für ein paar Euros nachkaufen) Hier eine kleine Auswahl:

- Bioshock Collector's Edition (PC, US Erstauflage)
- Bioshock 2 Special Edition Edition (Pc, US Erstauflage)
- Bioshock Infinite - Ultimative Songbird Edition (Pc, dt. Erstauflage)
- Crysis 1 Limited Tin Edition (PC, US Erstauflage)
- Crysis 2 Nano Edition (PC, US Erstauflage)
- The Elder Scrolls Skyrim Collector's Edition (PC, US Erstauflage)
- The Elder Scolls Oblivion Collector's Edition (PC, US Erstauflage)
- Heroes of Might and Magic White Collector's Edition (PC, englische Erstauflage)
- Might and Magic VI: Heroes Limited Collector's Edition (PC, dt. Erstauflage)
- Assassin's Creed 2 - White Edition (PC, dt. Erstauflage)
- Assassin's Creed - Brotherhood Limited Codex Edition (PC, engl. Erstauflage)
- Assassin's Creed - Revelations Animus Edition (PC, dt. Erstauflage)
- Assassin's Creed III - Freedom Edition (PC, dt. Erstauflage)
- Assassin's Creed IV - Black Chest Editioin (PC, dt. Erstauflage)
- Assassin's Creed - Unity Guillotine Collector's Case (PC, dt. Erstauflage)
- Codename Panzers 2 Limited Ammo Box Edition (Pc, dt. Erstauflage)
- Watchdogs - Dedsec Edition (PC, dt. Erstauflage)
- The Lord of the Rings Online - Minen von Moria Collector's Edition (PC. dt. Erstauflage)
- Fallout 3 Collector's Tin (PC, US Erstauflage)
- Fallout - New Vegas Collector's Edition (PC, US Erstauflage)
- Privateer 2 - The Darkening Limited Edition (PC, US Erstauflage)
- The Elder Scrolls Online Collector's Edition (PC, dt. Erstauflage, noch unregistriert)
- Guild Wars 2 Collector's Edition (PC, dt. Erstausgabe)
- Borderlands 2 Ultimative Beutekiste (PS3, dt. Erstausgabe, ohne Spiel)
- Splinter Cell Collector's Edition/Edición de Collecteur Tin Box (kanadische Erstausgabe)
- Splinter Cell - Chaos Theory Limited Collector's Tin (US Erstauflage)
- Rainbow Six Collector's Edition/Edición de Collecteur Tin Box (kanadische Erstausgabe)
- Ghost Recon Collector's Edition/Edición de Collecteur Tin Box (kanadische Erstausgabe)
- Tomb Raider (2013) Limited Collector's Tin (UK-Erstausgabe)
- Tabula Rasa Collector's Edition (PC, US Erstauflage, noch unregistriert, neu)
- Star Wars - Jedi Knight 2 Limited Collector's Tin (PC, US Erstauflage)
- Spore Galactic Edition (PC, US Erstauflage - wesentlich hochwertiger als die EU-Versionen!)
- Medal of Honor - Pacific Assault Director's Edition (PC, UK-Erstauflage)
- Dark Messiah of Might and Magic Limited CE (PC, US-Erstauflage)
- Heroes of Might and Magic V Limited Edition (PC, US-Erstauflage)
- Medieval 2 - Total War Collector's Edition (PC, UK Erstauflage)
- Shogun 2 Collector's Edition (PC, UK Erstauflage)
- Rome 2 Collector's Edition (PC, dt. Erstauflage, Katapult noch nicht aufgebaut)
- Anno 1404 Collector's Chest (PC, dt. Erstauflage)
- Anno 2070 Limited Edition (PC, dt. Erstauflage, Modelle nicht aufgebaut)
- Die Siedler 7 Collector's Edition (PC, dt. Erstauflage)
- Homefront - Voice of Freedom Edition (PC, dt. Erstauflage)
- Frontlines - Fuel of War Limited Collector's Ammunition Box (PC, Asia-Pacific-Erstauflage)

Habe ca. 2.500 Original-Erstausgaben in meiner Sammlung - siehe Sammlungslink weiter oben. Bei Interesse an dem einen oder anderen Titel, der jetzt nicht hier in der Liste steht, bitte einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## Batze (4. Februar 2015)

Coole Sammlung.
Wie versuchst du nicht bei ebay alles komplett zu verkaufen. Würde bestimmt mehr bringen als so eine Sammlung auseinander zu reißen.


----------



## Alex (4. Februar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Coole Sammlung.
> Wie versuchst du nicht bei ebay alles komplett zu verkaufen. Würde bestimmt mehr bringen als so eine Sammlung auseinander zu reißen.



ich will ja nicht alles hergeben - nur Sachen, die ich mittlerweile als digitale Versionen habe (Steam, Gog, Uplay).

Ansonsten - kennst Du jemand der umgerechnet knapp 30.000 Euro + einen 20" Container (was nochmal ein paar 1000er für den Spediteur sein dürften) auf einmal zahlen würde? Soviel ist die Sammlung nämlich rein nominell wert - der Liebhaberwert liegt nochmal ein ganze Stück drüber


----------



## Batze (4. Februar 2015)

Hehe, kenne ich zwar nicht, aber da draußen gibt es bestimmt den ein oder anderen der das bezahlen würde.


----------

